# Has anyone NOT suffered with hyperemesis after having it with first pregnancy?



## twin mum 27

Hi all, 

I have twin boys who are now 19mo. I had hyperemesis gravidarum from 6 weeks until 3 weeks after they were born. I was in and out of hospital and developed pre eclampsia so my boys were emergency cesarean born at 37 weeks.

We have been talking about the idea of trying for another baby at the end of the year, aiming for a 3/3.5 yr gap between the twins and new baby. They thought of suffering with HG again is terrifying me and my husband tho.

so tell me... did you have HG in your subsequent pregnancies after having it with your first?

Iam hoping that if we had a singleton, I wouldnt have HG.. but we dont know that and dont realy know if we would have twins again as thats a possibility..

thanks


----------



## iluvmyfamily

This is my 6th pregnancy, I have 4 kids, had one miscarriage.

I had hypermesis in 4 of my pregnancies.
This pregnancy, just reg. morning sickness. no vomiting, just nausea here n there n lots of food aversions.


----------



## sumday3

this is my 3rd, i had it with my boys- needed iv fluids weekly and on meds, this time nothing felt nauseous maybe a couple handfuls of times but as soon as i'd make myself eat something it was gone, and the gag reflex when brushing teeth was a little more intense than i ever remember but that's about it- which is also what convinced me it must be a girl and of course it is. They say every pregnancy can be completely different! just keep your fingers crossed! good luck!


----------



## _Lexi_

My first i had awful hg. I was being sick 40+ times a day and in hospital twice a week from 4 weeks till delivery for fluids. I lost my job, felt exhausted and could barely leave the house. It contributed to my son having iugr and low fluid and having to be delivered at 34 weeks. Sadly he didn't make it. I was petrified of having hg again. Luckily, I'm now 26 weeks, been sick maybe 6 times?? Had the usual light nausea till about 14 weeks, but nothing like hg. I didn't realise I could be pregnant and feel this well!! x


----------



## cupcake0406

This is my second child, first I had hyperemesis and was in hospital for 5 weeks in total. I was sick this pregnancy around 5/6 times daily but by no stretch of the imagination suffered with hyperemesis. I had a girl the first time and this one is a boy, all pregnancies are different and seeing as hyperemesis is thought to be linked to high levels of hcg this is possibly why you got it in your twin pregnancy, you may well breeze through the next! Fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## 080509

I had it with my first, i couldn't lift my head off the pillow without being sick until 26 weeks.
I'm on my 3rd baby now and my second baby and this little one have been plain sailing sickness wise, just the usual nausea feeling mainly in the morning, but easily sorted with food this time lol. I was worried about having another baby being so worried i would have to go through the sickness/exhaustion of it all again, but i barely had any symptoms with my second x


----------

